# Kindle Show Prime Day



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone want to give me the pitch why I should purchase the Show during Prime Day specials? I have the original Echo, a Tap, and 2 Dots. Any idea what the price will be on the Show for Prime Day? I think it is $129 today.  Jane


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Do you have family far away who might have one as well - assuming you don't all already have Facetime or use Skype, Google Hangouts, etc. 
My son gave me one - he uses that more than Google hangouts to video chat with me - he is way into the Amazon ecosystem & uses his to make lists, get info, etc (I only use it to play all day music for my birds who are home all day alone and to video chat with him.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We have Nest cameras and the Show will actually let us see what the cameras see. So I can be upstairs or in the kitchen and still see who's at the front door.
I also get a kick out of having song lyrics.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

A couple of months ago I switched my 2 echo speakers & 2 echo dots to 1 Echo show & 3 Echo spots. I love the added features of the screens (plus the spot speaker is a lot better then the dot), I have the show in the living room, a spot in each bedroom & a spot on my desk. I love the fact that you can see (& hear) Alexa's answer when you ask something, you can also use them as video intercoms. I'm very happy with my decision to switch to Echo Show & Spot. My only gripe is there's no way to turn off the "Things to try" info/screen.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I replaced my two Echos with Shows.  When wanting to play music you can ask, "Show me albums by (artist)."  Then three album covers at a time will appear on the screen.  Say "Next" for more.  "Play number 5."  Love that feature.  I have Amazon Music Unlimited.  

Yes, $129 on Prime Day.  Good deal.  Go for it!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Jane917*, did you buy it?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> *Jane917*, did you buy it?


Decided not to buy the Show. I just could not prioritize it high on the NEED list, not that I often pay attention to that.


----------



## FullLiving (Jun 14, 2018)

I was tempted but didn't buy.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Decided not to buy the Show. I just could not prioritize it high on the NEED list, not that I often pay attention to that.


Was a good sale. I do love mine, when it works, which it does mostly.

Yesterday I was having problem with my audio group.  Go into that in Alexa app. One Show wasn't . . . . Delete group. Unplug/plug that Show. Create group again. It's working. Knock on wood.


----------

